# Stihl Pro Axes



## dmb2613 (Dec 4, 2020)

I just got 2 of them, I am not impressed as of yet and I am a Stihl guy


----------



## Philbert (Dec 4, 2020)

Good for pounding wedges.

Philbert


----------



## Timber MacFallen (Dec 5, 2020)

dmb2613 said:


> I just got 2 of them, I am not impressed as of yet and I am a Stihl guy


Which models and why?


----------



## dmb2613 (Dec 6, 2020)

Pro forester and splitting hatchet. Balance is horrible


----------



## catbuster (Dec 8, 2020)

I have their splitting axe and it does a decent job splitting, but the handle must be designed for somebody who’s four feet tall and can palm a basketball. Way too fat and the part that’s even halfway appropriately sized is maybe 18” long. And it’s very head heavy. The back side is rounded, so it’s not even good for driving wedges... Not that a splitting axes are good for working in the woods, it’s hard to skive bark with a splitter. It now sits in a corner while my Council Tool maul continues to do the work.


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Dec 9, 2020)

Get a vintage head from an antique joint or craigslist or ebay and throw a handle in it yourself. 

Stihl axes are OK, but for half the price, you can have something much nicer. I am also self described Stihl fanboy...


----------



## Timber MacFallen (Dec 11, 2020)

The Stihl materials and build quality seems reasonable for the price. Balance and feel is something else and can be subjective. Not sure who they're buying from but you could probably do worse. 

When it comes to axes I'd probably either go for a less expensive option from Council Tools or a more expensive premium option from Gransfors Bruk. I see axes as multi-decade items that I am unlikely to ever sell, so I tend to lean more towards Gransfors Bruk.


----------

